# Anyone have Starter issues with Kohler 22hp CV22s engine???



## kingja68156 (Jun 5, 2011)

Anyone else have Starter issues with Kohler 22hp CV22s engine???

My 1998 Craftsman GT5000 has went through 2 starters in 3 weeks. 

The original starter gear jammed in the engage posion.

The new starters armature wouldn't pickup the gear. I was able to free it up. Then when I tried to start it again, the gear engaged and started the tractor but the starter gear jammed in the up position and started grinding on the flywheel.

I quickly shut it off and removed the starter. It is jammed. Luckly it's under warrenty so I sent it back.

But my concern is if there is a bigger problem causing the starter to jam. The flywheel looks good(no broken teeth). I don't see any broken motor mounts either.....

Any advice would be great!!!

Jason


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

I had a Mercury outboad motor that did the same thing, the spring under the starter gear got jamed between the starter shaft and gear and wouldn't let the gear return to normal position, resulting in metalfillingeverywhere.


----------

